# My  first attempt at duck breast



## bradger (Apr 6, 2020)

so a few weeks ago i was able to get a duck breast, took it out of freezer, did a quick though in a pot of water. 
 I decided to render the fat so pated the skin dry added salt on skin and into a cold cast iron pan.






once the skin started to separate i removed it  and put duck on grill directly, added a little pepper.  cooked until done  about 165 IT, also finished skin in pan.





used the fat to make gravy put too much flour





and the cut for a only cut a small portion.





and the gravy


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 6, 2020)

You nailed that man. Nice work. Need to break my ducks out soon


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice  first try in my book.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 6, 2020)

I would feast on that. Haven't had duck in quite some time. Gotta start hunting waterfowl again.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 6, 2020)

Look beautifully cooked!! I’ve eaten so many things in many places but amazingly I’ve not had duck. What’s the flavor like?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

jcam its flavor is duck.    

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 6, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> jcam its flavor is duck.
> 
> Warren


Makes sense, at least it doesn’t taste like chicken lol


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Good looking meal. Great job!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the likes bradger and BuckeyeSteve yhey are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2020)

Nice job on that duck Brad. It looks really good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the like Jake it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

